# Roubo Bookstand (knuckle joints question)



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello LJ's

I have been practicing with a couple of miniature Roubo Bookstands for the past couple of days. Thery are alot of fun to make but I am having a problem after I get them to pop open. It seems to me that they are too vertical? If so, should I remove more wood from the flats….... or the 45's? These pics are of a pine piece I just popped open.

Thannks….... John


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like fun John. The first time I'd seen this done was when Roy Underhill did one . Good Job.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Looks good, John.


----------

